# MSgt Richard "Gus" Gustafson



## CDG (May 16, 2015)

On May 14th, MSgt Richard Gustafson succumbed to his personal demons and took his own life.  No other details available at this time.  RIP Brother.  I hope you found your peace. 


M


----------



## DA SWO (May 16, 2015)

So sad.
RIP.


----------



## Grunt (May 16, 2015)

I sincerely hate to hear of stories like that.

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 16, 2015)

It is sad to hear this news. Rest, now, In God's Own Peace, Warrior. Prayers out for all touched by this passing.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2015)

Rest easy, MSgt.


----------



## Viper1 (May 18, 2015)

Rest in Peace MSgt.


----------

